# Battery always at 100%



## mk04XP (Jul 24, 2006)

On my laptop (HP ZE5375us) whenever I unplug my charger my battery monitor always shows at 100%. Any ideas? :4-dontkno


----------



## Ralck (Dec 10, 2004)

When you say it always shows this, what do you mean? How long have you let it sit like this? Does the computer ever run out of battery?

Also, what OS are you using? Is this the Windows battery monitor, or an HP one?

The battery monitor tells how much battery charge is remaining in the battery. If it is a big battery, it could sit at 100% for several minutes. Also, I'm not sure if this laptop uses a NiCd battery, but they suffer from the 'memory' effect which is where they think they have a full charge, but they really have a very small charge. Unfortunately, these computers generally can't be upgraded to Lithium Ion batteries.


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

Ralck said:


> Does the computer ever run out of battery?
> That would be sweet if it didn't! Though it is a bit of a silly question...


----------



## mk04XP (Jul 24, 2006)

The monitor is the windows one, the battery usually lasts about 25-30 minutes before it shuts off, while still at 100%. The battery is a Lithium Ion. When I removed the battery a little tiny screw fell out!!??? Tell me more about this memory effect? Does it apply to Li-ion

EDIT: Recently I had to replace my motherboard under warrantly because the charger wouldnt stay plugged in and didnt charge.


----------

